# Testing 19 brands of sandpaper using a ROS robot!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A pretty thorough test of the major brands of sandpaper:





Another test by project Farm:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I just watched that video the other day and ordered some 3M Cubitron ll Net which will be here tomorrow (I tried the Diablo Net and didn't care for that so we'll see how this goes).


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Did they try VSM?


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

woodnthings said:


> A pretty thorough test of the major brands of sandpaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started using Mirka Abranet somewhere around 15 years ago. Can't speak to the others, as I only use the Abranet. There is a great selection of grits, and the stuff lasts forever. It does not load at all. Sometimes when sanding primers I might get a little loading on them, but it flakes right off. They have a good variety of grits running from around 80-600. I have also wet sanded with the disks as well as used them on metal with oil lubricant.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used quite a few of the brands of sandpaper tested above with the most recent being the Diablo mesh and as hoped for based on these test results this 3M Xtract is the best I have ever used.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

We stopped buying 3m because klingspor was the same. Didn't dislike them, just couldn't see paying more for the same results. I tried to buy Mirka at the woodworking show at KC in bulk to get to the price. Refused and walked away from Mirka. I buy VSM whenever possible..


----------

